# Best molasses?



## JonAA88J (Feb 8, 2018)

Checking in for the first time from Oakley California, it’s about 40 minutes east of Oakland and San Francisco. I got a rec tec 680 pellet grill (with a side box for cold smoking) for Christmas. I just wore out a charbroil vertical gas smoker that was also a Christmas present a few years back. Even though I wore out the old smoker I still consider myself new to the smoking world and have a lot to learn.
 My first question is what kind of molasses is the best to use for barbecue sauce? I started looking and was surprised at how many different brands are out there. I’ve used grandmas and Bret rabbit.


----------



## crazymexican (Feb 8, 2018)

I found a molasses in a Amish store  which I prefer than grandma's or brair rabbit. The store is maple creek.


----------



## JonAA88J (Feb 8, 2018)

crazymexican said:


> I found a molasses in a Amish store  which I prefer than grandma's or brair rabbit. The store is maple creek.



 Is it something I can buy online?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2018)

Sun ripened sugar cane is processed without using sulphur, which is less than ideal for human consumption. Read: The Many Benefits of Coconut Oil. A third boiling necessary to extract table sugar from sugar cane produces a thick dark substance known as *blackstrap molasses*, which is the most nutrient dense of all.

Cane *Molasses* is made in a three-step process that begins with the juice from mature or green sugar cane plants. The juice is boiled to concentrate and crystallize the sugar. The result is called the "first" *molasses*. ... The final or “third” boil produces the dark, concentrated syrup known as *blackstrap molasses*.

*Molasses* is the dark, sticky syrup left behind after the sugar has been boiled out of cane and beet juices. ... *Use blackstrap molasses* in your cooking with caution. While light and dark *molasses can* be *used* fairly interchangeably, *blackstrap molasses can* overpower your baking with off-putting flavors.

While some may call the flavor of blackstrap molasses "off-putting", I think it's the rich deep flavor that can add a depth to things like BBQ sauce..  A little goes a long ways...  I've always used Brer Rabbit full flavored, un-sulphured molasses...   Not too many choices in my part of the world..  I think it gives a deep rich flavor when added carefully to stuff...  Kind of an umami flavor...  you do notice the richness...  Kind of like the difference between a Jack Daniels black label and a JD Bottling #2 Private reserve...  I did have a jug of that..  Still have the Jug...  it's empty...


----------



## JonAA88J (Feb 8, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Sun ripened sugar cane is processed without using sulphur, which is less than ideal for human consumption. Read: The Many Benefits of Coconut Oil. A third boiling necessary to extract table sugar from sugar cane produces a thick dark substance known as *blackstrap molasses*, which is the most nutrient dense of all.
> 
> Cane *Molasses* is made in a three-step process that begins with the juice from mature or green sugar cane plants. The juice is boiled to concentrate and crystallize the sugar. The result is called the "first" *molasses*. ... The final or “third” boil produces the dark, concentrated syrup known as *blackstrap molasses*.
> 
> ...


----------



## JonAA88J (Feb 8, 2018)

I have some mothers in the pantry. I looked all over for the Brer Rabbit but couldn’t find any. The mothers seems a little bitter compared. And I do understand the difference between the black label and the private reserve. JD was my drink of choice. Those days are over now.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2018)

Those days have been over for me for many years...  My goodness those were fun days...  I burnt the candle at all three ends for many years...


----------



## JonAA88J (Feb 9, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Those days have been over for me for many years...  My goodness those were fun days...  I burnt the candle at all three ends for many years...





daveomak said:


> Those days have been over for me for many years...  My goodness those were fun days...  I burnt the candle at all three ends for many years...


Those years were fun. Then it was fun and problems, then it was only problems. And now I have a backyard with a really nice rec Tec pellet smoker. The fun is back.


----------



## Hill Country (Feb 12, 2018)

I just did a quick search on Amazon using “blackstrap molasses.”  Lots of options and price variance.  I’ve always used Brer Rabbit because it’s what my grand parents used. Nostalgia is a wonderful thing. Haha 

Tommy


----------



## daveomak (Feb 12, 2018)

Tommy, afternoon...   If grandma used it...  no need to look any further...   *Right on !!!!*


----------



## daveomak (Feb 12, 2018)

Tommy, afternoon...   If grandma used it...  no need to look any further...   *Right on !!!!*


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 13, 2018)

Cook's Illustrated chose

Brer Rabbit Mild Flavor Molasses


----------



## Hill Country (Feb 13, 2018)

daveomak......  I generally apply that to just about everything!


----------

